# Suggestions about a Federal Pacific Panel



## X-Sailor (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been asked by a friend if there is a solution besides a complete service change for a Federal Pacific panel. The house is appr. 30 years old and my friend bought it 4 years ago. The problem is my friend has sold the house contingent on a home inspector. The home inspector called out the fire hazard of having an FP panel and "suggested" it be changed out. The buyer saw the "suggestion" and is requiring it be completed before moving forward with the closing. My problem is if I change out the service, the entire thing must be brought up to code. Which would involve moving the meter socket 10 down the side of the house to avoid the deck some idiot built over the top of the it years ago. In this area, if you move the service entrance point the contractor is responsible for the trenching to the transformer. The selling point for this house is the backyard landscaping. Just trying to avoid alot of hand digging. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

X-Sailor said:


> I have been asked by a friend if there is a solution besides a complete service change for a Federal Pacific panel. The house is appr. 30 years old and my friend bought it 4 years ago. The problem is my friend has sold the house contingent on a home inspector. The home inspector called out the fire hazard of having an FP panel and "suggested" it be changed out. The buyer saw the "suggestion" and is requiring it be completed before moving forward with the closing. My problem is if I change out the service, the entire thing must be brought up to code. Which would involve moving the meter socket 10 down the side of the house to avoid the deck some idiot built over the top of the it years ago. In this area, if you move the service entrance point the contractor is responsible for the trenching to the transformer. The selling point for this house is the backyard landscaping. Just trying to avoid alot of hand digging. Any ideas would be appreciated.


 
This site is for professional electricians. That being said I will give you some advice anyway.

The only solution to make the problem go away is to put in a whole new service that is up to code. Simple as that. Replace the Fire Pacific with a QO. Hire a reputable electrician who is licensed if one is required in your area. If you go with the cheap guy you will get cheap work! Good electrical work costs money, simple as that. If you want a good job, dont behave like a jew or indian.


----------



## X-Sailor (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW doubleoh7 didn't mean to offend you. You might want to not be so quick to slam people on these boards. I have actually been a licensed journeyman for 12 years. I'm sure I have plenty of experience to be on your professional message board. I raised this question looking for some opinions. I know what needs to be done and will do the full service change completely up to code if needed. Just trying to save a friend a few bucks. One of the local electricians at the supply house suggested just replacing all of the breakers with new or reconditioned ones. Didn't sound like anything I wanted to put my name too, but wondered if anyone else had ever done anything different.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

X-Sailor said:


> WOW doubleoh7 didn't mean to offend you. You might want to not be so quick to slam people on these boards. I have actually been a licensed journeyman for 12 years. I'm sure I have plenty of experience to be on your professional message board. I raised this question looking for some opinions. I know what needs to be done and will do the full service change completely up to code if needed. Just trying to save a friend a few bucks. One of the local electricians at the supply house suggested just replacing all of the breakers with new or reconditioned ones. Didn't sound like anything I wanted to put my name too, but wondered if anyone else had ever done anything different.


 

Nothing in your first post indicated that you were a real electrician. You have to have some thick skin to get along on this forum. What about removing the deck over that area? Then you could do a full service change without reloccating the meter.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Can you get away with a panel change only? Wev'e done it that way out here plenty of times in situations such as that, There is no need to involve Poco or even Inspector if the equipment remains the same size such as 100 amp replaced with 100 amp.


----------



## X-Sailor (Jan 10, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Nothing in your first post indicated that you were a real electrician. You have to have some thick skin to get along on this forum. .


I didn't think I needed to. I actually read the "for professionals only" when I registered. Unlike the other DIYers who post :laughing:





doubleoh7 said:


> What about removing the deck over that area? Then you could do a full service change without reloccating the meter.


One of my first thoughts, but the meter is located inside of the support posts. They would have to be relocated.


----------



## X-Sailor (Jan 10, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Can you get away with a panel change only? Wev'e done it that way out here plenty of times in situations such as that, There is no need to involve Poco or even Inspector if the equipment remains the same size such as 100 amp replaced with 100 amp.


 This is would be the ideal situation, except the buyer is requiring the documentation that it was inspected.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The seller doesn't have to agree to the stipulaion. Just have him counter with $1000 off the price and close the deal.


----------



## X-Sailor (Jan 10, 2010)

That's what I told my friend.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I charge "friends" with problematic jobs double................


Usually because they only call me when they need some electric work done. 

Figuring that I will cut them a deal since they say "hi" once in a while at baseball games and so forth......

Ok, here is your discount price- $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

X-Sailor said:


> I didn't think I needed to. I actually read the "for professionals only" when I registered. Unlike the other DIYers who post :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I would have to see a pic to really understand the deck issue. It wasn't there before, so if it was removed the location of the meter would not be an issue?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They won't let you file a panel change only out there. I guess NY still has some freedoms left.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

I generally defer to the chief inspector in the jurisdiction....fortunately all the ones I work with tend to understand difficult circumstances and will make allowances accordingly....


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Then again was there a permit for the deck? If there wasn't your friend is probably screwed. If there was and the locals inspected it you might have some leverage. Permits after the fact are a costly pita. Especially with FHA loans back with a vengeance. Lots of that stuff is getting caught nowadays...


----------

